# Muffler/Solenoid Issue



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

I was hooking up all of our pneumatic props tonight and I ran into an issue:

On one of my props, with a four-bar lifter mechanism, I'm using speed control mufflers, from Fright Props, on both exhaust ports. 

On the B exhaust port, the one that exhausts the air on the prop's way back down...it will occasionally continue to leak air after the cylinder has fully retracted. If I loosen up the speed control muffler to let more air pass, it will stop. 

I don't think it's a problem with the muffler, I think it might be that, with the airflow attenuated on that exhaust port, there's not enough airflow for the port to close completely. But I'm no expert, yet. 

Has anyone experienced this?

How do I correct the issue?

I hope I've explained it clearly enough to understand.


----------



## byrdawg (Sep 24, 2014)

Check your flow control valve…might need to open it up more


----------



## gadget-evilusions (Jan 26, 2007)

If it stops after a few seconds, it was just residual pressure exhausting.


----------

